# By all means, use a tip jar



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

I used a tip jar for the last six months I drove for Uber. It was subtle, just a short glass with a couple of dollars to plant the seed. No signage and I never mentioned it. Sometimes I would turn around and look after a passenger got out and see an extra dollar or two. Sometimes a five. A couple of times a ten. I always removed the new money and left the original pair of singles in there.

Before I put the glass there I hardly ever received a tip. After I put it there, I started getting tips on about 30% of he rides. 

For the people worried about deactivation, let's look at it logically: If you are driving for UberX, you are probably only a hair above breaking even if you're being honest about your expenses. When you consider that, what's the difference between driving for Uber or spending that time looking for meaningful employment? You can sit home and make nothing, but at least you're not putting thousands of miles on your car to make pennies above nothing.

I say put the jar out. The overwhelming majority of Uber passengers aren't going to care enough to report you to Uber. Trust me.

Oh, and in the meantime, don't stop looking for a job, any job, that you report to every day and get paid for your time, because this ain't it.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> I used a tip jar for the last six months I drove for Uber. It was subtle, just a short glass with a couple of dollars to plant the seed. No signage and I never mentioned it. Sometimes I would turn around and look after a passenger got out and see an extra dollar or two. Sometimes a five. A couple of times a ten. I always removed the new money and left the original pair of singles in there.
> 
> Before I put the glass there I hardly ever received a tip. After I put it there, I started getting tips on about 30% of he rides.
> 
> ...


U right about that. I'm putting a tip box in this week. I wasn't going to but I'm sick of these cheap ass passengers. 1$ would make me happy but no nothing


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

I already feel low driving for uber, accepting tips just makes me feel lower, to be honest I decline tips and tell them just to give me 5 stars.

I'd rather knock out a couple extra rides at the end of the night to make up for it, how much in a day can you make from tips? like $8 out of 30 rides?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> I already feel low driving for uber, accepting tips just makes me feel lower, to be honest I decline tips and tell them just to give me 5 stars.
> 
> I'd rather knock out a couple extra rides at the end of the night to make up for it, how much in a day can you make from tips? like $8 out of 30 rides?


I use to feel that way to. But the less money I make throughout the week the more every dollar tip helps. I try to have pride but I can't pay bills on pride. I don't beg for tip but I don't turn them down. We deserve them. Just remember every one tips cab drivers why are we different?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Just remember every one tips cab drivers why are we different?


'cause they are conditioned to tip taxis (people have been tipping taxis since the beginning of time); whereas, since the beginning of Uber, pax have been told not to tip the driver.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> I already feel low driving for uber, accepting tips just makes me feel lower, to be honest I decline tips and tell them just to give me 5 stars.
> 
> I'd rather knock out a couple extra rides at the end of the night to make up for it, how much in a day can you make from tips? like $8 out of 30 rides?


When you decline the tip, you instill the notion of 'Do Not Tip Uber or that Tip Is included' in the fare, in the passengers minds. This passenger who used to tip Uber will now stop tipping Uber.
Also these passengers will tell their friends that they shouldn't tip Uber Drivers, when the discussion arises.

Accept the tip and stop worrying about your ratings. Most will give you 5* ratings anyways and that will always keep you activated on Uber.

Uber is a job you accepted to do and there's no shame in doing any job, unless it's harmful to society.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> 'cause they are conditioned to tip taxis (people have been tipping taxis since the beginning of time); whereas, since the beginning of Uber, pax have been told not to tip the driver.


I understand that an I know uber is a cashless deal but morally we all know to tip are help. and were still in the same line as taxi. I personally couldn't just not tip uber driver. So I don't understand that mentality. But that's just me . or most be the younger gen just have no respect.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I understand that an I know uber is a cashless deal but morally we all know to tip are help. and were still in the same line as taxi. I personally couldn't just not tip uber driver. So I don't understand that mentality. But that's just me . or most be the younger gen just have no respect.


I think it's a younger "entitled " generation thing


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I understand that an I know uber is a cashless deal but morally we all know to tip are help. and were still in the same line as taxi. I personally couldn't just not tip uber driver. So I don't understand that mentality. But that's just me . or most be the younger gen just have no respect.


So now tipping is a moral decision? The crazy things you guys come up with..... You were contracted to do a job with a platform where tips are not involved nor expected by driver or passenger, you did said job, you got paid the agreed upon rate for said job, there is absolutely nothing IMMORAL about someone not throwing extra money at you because you feel you deserve it. It has nothing to do with respect either. I am a good, clean passenger. I am timely, I don't make a mess in the car, I enter my destination, I don't demand outrageous things from driver such as wait while I go grocery shopping. I show my driver respect. Not giving him extra money has nothing to do with respecting him or not.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Besides you ask" what makes us different than cab drivers? " exactly that you are a illegal cab driver not "ridesharing" but you agreed to drive for a company that promotes "cashless" interaction........ So why EXPECT a tip you ARE NOT a cab driver........people tip legal CAB drivers


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I put up a sign that hangs from mirror an it says tips are appreciated but not required. Tips are not part of the fare.I paid 10$ on eBay an first day I put it up I got a 10$ tip so the sign just paid for itself. I don't except tips from everyone but hopefully it helps with a 1$or 2$ here and there. Every dollar helps in this deal


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Besides you ask" what makes us different than cab drivers? " exactly that you are a illegal cab driver not "ridesharing" but you agreed to drive for a company that promotes "cashless" interaction........ So why EXPECT a tip you ARE NOT a cab driver........people tip legal CAB drivers


Idc how it looks I'm a taxi driver. Uber or not. The only difference is I use my only car. So I'm a self employed taxi. Without all the licenses. Idk I still deserve a tip like a taxi. The passengers save allot of money riding with us instead of cab. Those rates are rediculous.I took a cab 5 blocks one day an it was 12$ plus tip.15$to go 5 blocks and I waited almost 1 hr for him. I'll call uber for now on if im in a bind. But I do agree this was intended to be cashless that's why I think uber should add a tip option on the app. But until then I'm taking cash tips as much as possible..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> So now tipping is a moral decision? The crazy things you guys come up with..... You were contracted to do a job with a platform where tips are not involved nor expected by driver or passenger, you did said job, you got paid the agreed upon rate for said job, there is absolutely nothing IMMORAL about someone not throwing extra money at you because you feel you deserve it. It has nothing to do with respect either. I am a good, clean passenger. I am timely, I don't make a mess in the car, I enter my destination, I don't demand outrageous things from driver such as wait while I go grocery shopping. I show my driver respect. Not giving him extra money has nothing to do with respecting him or not.


If ur a good passenger an u don't tip I still give 5 stars. I didn't mean passenger should have to tip and I ment morally because the world tips the help it's how it is for ever Now. If u don't tip its OK ur right I still made my lil money. Ur being respectful in the car means a lot as well. But come on there's some ppl that should pay a few extra dollars for what they bring or things u have to deal with. I only think it's fair. But what do I know. Thxs for being a respectful passenger..


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know actually Uber was set up as a cashless endeavor and the rates were meant to help the driver with expenses with gas plus a little extra..........noone is EXPECTING to make a big amount of money.......if you EXPECT a tip drive a taxi or wait tables or serve alcohol I drive taxi and don't expect a tip every time I drive someone ........so why should you? You accepted the contract to drive for what Uber gives you........a tip is exactly what it is...a gratuity meaning a way to thank driver, server, bartender ....whatever Uber drivers claim they aren't cab drivers but EXPECT a tip give me a break.....


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ya know actually Uber was set up as a cashless endeavor and the rates were meant to help the driver with expenses with gas plus a little extra..........noone is EXPECTING to make a big amount of money.......if you EXPECT a tip drive a taxi or wait tables or serve alcohol I drive taxi and don't expect a tip every time I drive someone ........so why should you? You accepted the contract to drive for what Uber gives you........a tip is exactly what it is...a gratuity meaning a way to thank driver, server, bartender ....whatever Uber drivers claim they aren't cab drivers but EXPECT a tip give me a break.....


I don't expect a tip but just like u is nice to get one that's all. I went into this knowing there's not many or no tips. But I still get tips an it's really nice to be noticed as worthy of a tip. but I do not ever expect one. Just wish I got extra money any way I can. I'm not on street corner begging for change , i offering a service an trying to work for the dollars I make I even offer cold waters and candy on my car. Complimentary .tip or no tip . I'm a fair driver. Open doors. Talk polite , drive safe an accurate. I'm providing a service to the best of my ability. It's just a nice feeling too get a extra 1$or2$ u have to admit that atleast.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I ment morally because the world tips the help it's how it is for ever Now.


And by the world you mean the United States? If you didn't know, MOST of the rest of the world does NOT tip the help.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> And by the world you mean the United States? If you didn't know, MOST of the rest of the world does NOT tip the help.


Yea I mean the USA Idk what the world does. I've never been anywhere else but USA so yea I can't speak for them. Anyways who cares. It's just my thought an opinion. What do I know. Im just a dumb uber driver an doesn't know much.


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> I used a tip jar for the last six months I drove for Uber. It was subtle, just a short glass with a couple of dollars to plant the seed. No signage and I never mentioned it. Sometimes I would turn around and look after a passenger got out and see an extra dollar or two. Sometimes a five. A couple of times a ten. I always removed the new money and left the original pair of singles in there.
> 
> Before I put the glass there I hardly ever received a tip. After I put it there, I started getting tips on about 30% of he rides.
> 
> ...


Where did you put the tip jar? On the passenger seat or on your console?


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I put up a sign that hangs from mirror an it says tips are appreciated but not required. Tips are not part of the fare.I paid 10$ on eBay an first day I put it up I got a 10$ tip so the sign just paid for itself. I don't except tips from everyone but hopefully it helps with a 1$or 2$ here and there. Every dollar helps in this deal


Can you please post a picture of the signage that you hang on the mirror?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

According to the terms of the Massachusetts/California settlement, you can have a tip jar. I suspect that it will become nationwide policy, if, for no other reason, Uber does not want any more lawsuits over it.


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> So now tipping is a moral decision? The crazy things you guys come up with..... You were contracted to do a job with a platform where tips are not involved nor expected by driver or passenger, you did said job, you got paid the agreed upon rate for said job, there is absolutely nothing IMMORAL about someone not throwing extra money at you because you feel you deserve it. It has nothing to do with respect either. I am a good, clean passenger. I am timely, I don't make a mess in the car, I enter my destination, I don't demand outrageous things from driver such as wait while I go grocery shopping. I show my driver respect. Not giving him extra money has nothing to do with respecting him or not.


When Uber first started and the rates where respectable for both driver and rider, sure then I can see not tipping. However Uber has absolutely demoralized the rates for rider benefit. Therfore please tip your driver a buck or two cause he seriously needs it these days. They make a quarter of what taxis make per ride now. If Uber pushes it's prices back up to where they were, then yeah I wouldn't care for tips, but until then, please tip. Thank you


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

I started using a tip jar a couple of months ago. Seeded it with 10 ones and two fives. Made a big difference, started getting 20 to 40 bucks on most shifts. Got over 100 bucks a couple weekend nights, some drunks let it rain. 
Many people asked why I did that, they thought they were already tipping drivers as they were misled by the company. Some were horrified to realize they had stiffed every driver they had previously gone with Uber. 
I plan on getting a sign that says no tip is included in the fare with Uber and gratuities are greatly appreciated by the driver. Anybody doesn't leave a tip in the future will get a 1 star from me. Every driver should start doing this, will be able to spot the cheapskates and avoid picking them up in the future.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> So now tipping is a moral decision? The crazy things you guys come up with..... You were contracted to do a job with a platform where tips are not involved nor expected by driver or passenger, you did said job, you got paid the agreed upon rate for said job, there is absolutely nothing IMMORAL about someone not throwing extra money at you because you feel you deserve it. It has nothing to do with respect either. I am a good, clean passenger. I am timely, I don't make a mess in the car, I enter my destination, I don't demand outrageous things from driver such as wait while I go grocery shopping. I show my driver respect. Not giving him extra money has nothing to do with respecting him or not.


You are making shit up. There is no contract where it says tips are not involved. Uber tells customers that tipping is not required. Well, duh. Tipping is not required when you order a drink or eat out, or have the bellman take your luggage to your room either. Most people figured out that is how the service industry in America operates. 
If you want to be a schmuck and stiff people, you have every right to be a cheapskate. But save the self righteous baloney about what a great rider you are and that should be good enough. Bottom line is you are a tightwad and you just rationalize it to make yourself feel better about it. Elvis used to tip Cadillacs to waitresses. What is your effing problem?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Besides you ask" what makes us different than cab drivers? " exactly that you are a illegal cab driver not "ridesharing" but you agreed to drive for a company that promotes "cashless" interaction........ So why EXPECT a tip you ARE NOT a cab driver........people tip legal CAB drivers


People also tip gypsy cabs; the tip isn't about the company or driver qualifications - it's about the service received.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Besides you ask" what makes us different than cab drivers? " exactly that you are a illegal cab driver not "ridesharing" but you agreed to drive for a company that promotes "cashless" interaction........ So why EXPECT a tip you ARE NOT a cab driver........people tip legal CAB drivers


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the County Commission where I work said that we were completely legal to operate and did not need any additional license or permit. We are putting the lousy cab service here out of business. And the cops love us, drunk driving is down 30% in six months.


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

sarasota ron said:


> I started using a tip jar a couple of months ago. Seeded it with 10 ones and two fives. Made a big difference, started getting 20 to 40 bucks on most shifts. Got over 100 bucks a couple weekend nights, some drunks let it rain.
> Many people asked why I did that, they thought they were already tipping drivers as they were misled by the company. Some were horrified to realize they had stiffed every driver they had previously gone with Uber.
> I plan on getting a sign that says no tip is included in the fare with Uber and gratuities are greatly appreciated by the driver. Anybody doesn't leave a tip in the future will get a 1 star from me. Every driver should start doing this, will be able to spot the cheapskates and avoid picking them up in the future.


Hi, can you please post a picture of your tip jar so that I can buy too.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

sarasota ron said:


> You are making shit up. There is no contract where it says tips are not involved. Uber tells customers that tipping is not required. Well, duh. Tipping is not required when you order a drink or eat out, or have the bellman take your luggage to your room either. Most people figured out that is how the service industry in America operates.
> If you want to be a schmuck and stiff people, you have every right to be a cheapskate. But save the self righteous baloney about what a great rider you are and that should be good enough. Bottom line is you are a tightwad and you just rationalize it to make yourself feel better about it. Elvis used to tip Cadillacs to waitresses. What is your effing problem?


Contracted, as in you are an independent contractor that took a job for x amount which Uber says is compensation in full. Obviously there is no contract which says you will not get tips, it is just an understood part of the service. It is the reason we are even having this discussion. Also, most people figure out that this is how *Uber *operates. I don't give a shit about the rest of the service industry in America. This is obviously not trying to be like the rest. You know what, I'll make you a deal. When I am making Elvis money, I'll throw you a Cadillac. Until then, keep bringing on the 1 stars .


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Contracted, as in you are an independent contractor that took a job for x amount which Uber says is compensation in full. Obviously there is no contract which says you will not get tips, it is just an understood part of the service. It is the reason we are even having this discussion. Also, most people figure out that this is how *Uber *operates. I don't give a shit about the rest of the service industry in America. This is obviously not trying to be like the rest. You know what, I'll make you a deal. When I am making Elvis money, I'll throw you a Cadillac. Until then, keep bringing on the 1 stars .


I will tell you the same as I have told others....

You are part of what is wrong with this society, especially those who have a sense of entitlement to treat people any way they wish. I have dealt with a few people like you, and trust me, the low rating you receive is for your attitude, not because you did not tip. But let me tell you WHY I deserve every single tip I get, and even the ones that I don't...

1) In Chicago, Taking an UberX is less than half of taking a taxi.

TAXI = $3.25 base fare + $2.25 per mile + $0.40 per minute (this is for single pax, additional pax mean additional money)

UBERX= $1.70 base fare + $0.90 per mile + $0.20 per minute (up to 4 pax)

A 5 mile, 15 minute trip with a Taxi is $20.50 (plus up to 2.50 more if you have friends), where as an UberX is $9.20 (for up to 4 people). Of that $9.20, I see $5.63 to cover fuel, maintenance, wear and tear, car washes and interior cleanings, etc. So assuming there is 2 people, you pay $12.30 MORE to take a taxi for the EXACT same trip. But in much better conditions, and usually with a much nicer and SAFER driver.

2) Uber Drivers are rarely more than 2-8 minutes away, pending traffic. Unless you are downtown, you can generally expect to wait 30-60 minutes for a taxi.

3) I wash the outside and inside of my car daily, sometimes more than once daily so customers have a better experience.

4) I greet every customer with a smile and BY NAME. Confirm their destination. Ask them how their day is going. Ask them if they have a preferred route, or if they would like WAZE to direct us the fastest way.

5) Once on the way, I ask about them. What they do? What they like about Chicago. Offer tips on great restaurants and bars. Ask for their experiences on places I should try. Aside from getting them from point A to point B, my main goal is to ensure that even if they were having a bad day, I put a smile on their face and make their day better.

If I do not know where the customer is going and why by the end of the trip, or a customer is not smiling when they leave my car, I count that as a failed ride. I hold myself, as a business, to a very high standard.

6) When the passenger leaves my car, I say goodbye using their name and wishing them well on their destination.

"Here ya go Steve. It was awesome having you as a passenger. Enjoy your flight and good luck in Las Vegas!"

7) I load and unload luggage for my customers, regardless of age or gender. I think it comes with the customer service we provide as your personal driver.

And those are just the main points. I become their friend, their counselor, a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to chew about something.

And as far as I know, most, but not all, other drivers operate this way as well. So why shouldn't a customer throw us $2 for a job well done? We tip our waitresses. We tip our bartenders. We tip our taxi drivers. But all of a sudden, we don't tip Uber or Lfyt drivers, even though they provide superior service (most of the time, I know exceptions apply) and a much lower rate.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

BigMomma80 said:


> I will tell you the same as I have told others....


1) In Chicago, Taking an UberX is less than half of taking a taxi.

TAXI = $3.25 base fare + $2.25 per mile + $0.40 per minute (this is for single pax, additional pax mean additional money)

UBERX= $1.70 base fare + $0.90 per mile + $0.20 per minute (up to 4 pax)

A 5 mile, 15 minute trip with a Taxi is $20.50 (plus up to 2.50 more if you have friends), where as an UberX is $9.20 (for up to 4 people). Of that $9.20, I see $5.63 to cover fuel, maintenance, wear and tear, car washes and interior cleanings, etc. So assuming there is 2 people, you pay $12.30 MORE to take a taxi for the EXACT same trip. But in much better conditions, and usually with a much nicer and SAFER driver.

*Taxis make more than Uber. As an Uber driver you have expenses. We all know this. You CHOOSE to drive at such bargain basement rates yet blame everyone else for your decision. What part about this makes you DESERVE a gratuity?  *

2) Uber Drivers are rarely more than 2-8 minutes away, pending traffic. Unless you are downtown, you can generally expect to wait 30-60 minutes for a taxi.

*Once again, this has nothing to do WITH YOU. I request an Uber, I get picked up. That is how the service works. What part about this makes you DESERVE a gratuity? *

3) I wash the outside and inside of my car daily, sometimes more than once daily so customers have a better experience.

*Ok, this makes a little more sense however you can't expect people to give you more money for something you take it upon yourself to do. I could care less what the outside of your car looks like and I don't need the interior to be spotless, just not a complete mess. You can't do something you weren't asked and then expect someone who doesn't even want it to tip you for it. Also, all this cleaning can be deducted as a business expense. *

4) I greet every customer with a smile and BY NAME. Confirm their destination. Ask them how their day is going. Ask them if they have a preferred route, or if they would like WAZE to direct us the fastest way.
*
You are supposed to confirm the passenger you are picking up, it makes sense to check the destination. I don't need you to ask me about my day and if I have a preferred route I will tell you. Common courtesy doesn't deserve a tip.*

5) Once on the way, I ask about them. What they do? What they like about Chicago. Offer tips on great restaurants and bars. Ask for their experiences on places I should try. Aside from getting them from point A to point B, my main goal is to ensure that even if they were having a bad day, I put a smile on their face and make their day better.

If I do not know where the customer is going and why by the end of the trip, or a customer is not smiling when they leave my car, I count that as a failed ride. I hold myself, as a business, to a very high standard.

*Once again, I don't need a tour guide or a pal. I need someone to drive me to where I am going. Thus far, I don't ever recall asking an Uber driver or a Taxi driver for their suggestions. However, IF I did have a need for information and I ask you and you are helpful, I'd be more than happy to show my appreciation with a tip. I do think that is deserving of something extra. *

6) When the passenger leaves my car, I say goodbye using their name and wishing them well on their destination.

"Here ya go Steve. It was awesome having you as a passenger. Enjoy your flight and good luck in Las Vegas!"

*Once again, just common courtesy. I couldn't care less if you say my name, or care if I enjoy my flight. I certainly am not going to give you more money for doing so. *

7) I load and unload luggage for my customers, regardless of age or gender. I think it comes with the customer service we provide as your personal driver.

And those are just the main points. I become their friend, their counselor, a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to chew about something.

*Some people consider loading luggage part of the job. I'm not sure. However, I have no issue loading and unloading my own luggage. I actually prefer it. However, some drivers state they handle the luggage because they fear a passenger is going to dent or scratch their car, or break their mechanical trunk. If you choose to grab my stuff and toss them in the trunk, without asking if I even want you to, don't expect me to hand you anything in return for a service I once again, did not request or desire. Also, what do you think lifting up a bag is worth? It's roughly 30 seconds of effort. At $20/hr, and 3600 seconds per hour, moving bags is worth about $0.15.*

And as far as I know, most, but not all, other drivers operate this way as well. So why shouldn't a customer throw us $2 for a job well done? We tip our waitresses. We tip our bartenders. We tip our taxi drivers. But all of a sudden, we don't tip Uber or Lfyt drivers, even though they provide superior service (most of the time, I know exceptions apply) and a much lower rate.
*
Because Uber is promoted as a tipless service, that is why. It doesn't matter what the reason is. Whether you like it or not, that is how it is. You agreed to work for a service with that culture, the passengers enjoy that culture, yet you then complain about it and expect it to be like other services in America. Well, it isn't. If you feel you are deserving of more, drive a Taxi, work behind a bar, or wait tables. *


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

There's no need to tip -

So you are saying you would rather get into a dirty car, with a creepily silent driver, who offers no pleasantries, just to avoid tipping $2, when you saved more than 50% over a standard cab?So if it would have been a $20 cab ride, which equates to about a $9.50 UberX ride....

You can try to justify your cheap, entitled, and elitist demeanor any way you want. But justifying it to yourself, doesn't mean that you are not cheap and feel entitled.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

BigMomma80 said:


> There's no need to tip -
> 
> So you are saying you would rather get into a dirty car, with a creepily silent driver, who offers no pleasantries, just to avoid tipping $2, when you saved more than 50% over a standard cab?So if it would have been a $20 cab ride, which equates to about a $9.50 UberX ride....
> 
> You can try to justify your cheap, entitled, and elitist demeanor any way you want. But justifying it to yourself, doesn't mean that you are not cheap and feel entitled.


Once again.... a personal attack instead of actually addressing the issues. What a surprise. The answer is yes, I don't feel like giving extra money for things that I don't request nor want. Sorry if that makes a person cheap and entitled. Perhaps the entitled ones are the people that believe they DESERVE tips....


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

There's no need to tip said:


> ..... You were contracted to do a job with a platform where tips are not involved nor expected by driver or passenger, .


Yeah at a per mile rate 50% higher.


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Once again.... a personal attack instead of actually addressing the issues. What a surprise. The answer is yes, I don't feel like giving extra money for things that I don't request nor want. Sorry if that makes a person cheap and entitled. Perhaps the entitled ones are the people that believe they DESERVE tips....


When you go to eat at a restaurant, do you tip your waitress/waiter? If you do, why?

Their jobs are to take your order, refill your drinks, and bring your food to the table. They signed up knowing that they were getting less than $3 an hour for those job dutites. No where any restaurant that I have been in does it state that you need to tip the waitstaff. So I guess we shouldn't tip them either?

Do you see how ridiculous that sounds? So why is less ridiculous to apply it to ride-hail drivers?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah at a per mile rate 50% higher.


Actually, I'm sure the documentation they provide in whatever paperwork they have says that rates can change at any time and you are not guaranteed any rate will remain the same. Obviously what I am saying is when you CHOOSE to contract for EACH INDIVIDUAL TRIP, you are agreeing to the CURRENT rate. This really isn't a hard concept to understand.



BigMomma80 said:


> When you go to eat at a restaurant, do you tip your waitress/waiter? If you do, why?
> 
> Their jobs are to take your order, refill your drinks, and bring your food to the table. They signed up knowing that they were getting less than $3 an hour for those job dutites. No where any restaurant that I have been in does it state that you need to tip the waitstaff. So I guess we shouldn't tip them either?
> 
> Do you see how ridiculous that sounds? So why is less ridiculous to apply it to ride-hail drivers?


First of all, they went into the position with the expectation that they would be earning tips because the culture in that field is accustomed to getting tips. The culture of Uber is NOT to get tips so it isn't exactly the same situation. As to if I think they should receive tips, no I don't. Especially because if you don't tip waitstaff in this country the employer, by law, has to make up the difference. I would much rather everyone stopped tipping waitstaff, and let the market adjust the rate like every other damn country. As for now, it is so ingrained in the culture that to not do so would be social suicide so yes, I do still tip in restaurants during the infrequent times I eat out. I applaud Uber for taking a step away from this antiquated ridiculous system and hope other new service businesses take note and follow. I love seeing the spread of restaurants starting to do away with tipping.


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey guys,
I went to Uber office in Scarborough to get the petition that they ask the drivers to put at the back of the driver seat, and got the chance to ask one of the Uber reps if we are allowed to put a tip jar in our car and he said "No, definitely no."


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> The culture of Uber is NOT to get tips so it isn't exactly the same situation.


I don't think this is the case anymore, at least in my market. When I first started my quest for life changing money I was almost never tipped. I was out driving people around for $80 an hour, so I really didn't care. These days it is rare for riders not to tip. I think they are catching on to the facts surrounding the price cuts despite the company's incredibly deceptive marketing language.



There's no need to tip said:


> I applaud Uber for taking a step away from this antiquated ridiculous system and hope other new service businesses take note and follow. I love seeing the spread of restaurants starting to do away with tipping.


I agree. That was one of the things I really liked about Uber when it came out. It is a shame they decided to become a model of corporate greed rather than the model of fair compensation they were when they started. I consider it even worse that they tried to continue with the anti-tipping rhetoric even after they had completely abandoned all attempts to price the service fairly. They have done laborers a major disservice in this regard, and they have dealt a major setback to the anti-tipping movement.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Mountainsoloist said:


> I agree. That was one of the things I really liked about Uber when it came out. It is a shame they decided to become a model of corporate greed rather than the model of fair compensation they were when they started. I consider it even worse that they tried to continue with the anti-tipping rhetoric even after they had completely abandoned all attempts to price the service fairly. They they have done laborers a major disservice in this regard, and they have dealt a major setback to the anti-tipping movement.


Agree 100% Eventually they will run out of drivers though right? I just don't get why people keep driving for them under such conditions.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Agree 100% Eventually they will run out of drivers though right? I just don't get why people keep driving for them under such conditions.


I think people in general are desperate these days, and Uber is going to take advantage of them. I think Uber has completely missed their chance to contribute to better labor practices because they have repeatedly violated the trust of the public, and the public will come to accept that by bringing cash when they ride with Uber.


----------

